
If Only Someone At Sprint Had Balls - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/Geekery-D/Press-Played/If-Only-Someone-At-Sprint-Had-Balls
======
byoung2
_what about a brand like Boost Mobile making a strong move in this space with
an unlimited data plan behind their own microSIM for $15/month?_

Boost Mobile runs on Sprint's CDMA network. While the phones do have SIM
cards, these were inherited from Nextel's iDen, and are likely not compatible
with the GSM radios inside the iPad.

------
dnwalters
Agreed they don't have a compatible product in their back pocket. I was
contending they need to make a TMobile-like move and partner up quickly to
create a new product line. Huge opportunity if you have the marketing vision +
manufacturing abilities.

